# hUsed Cars. Dentists. Portimao and surroundings.



## ExpatNick (Sep 6, 2015)

Hello everyone.

I'll soon be relocated to the Algarve (Portimao area) and am wondering about the following:

- does anyone have any experiences, recommendations, or suggestions to share about buying used cars in the western Algarve (who to go to, who to avoid, what to beware of, etc)?

- does anyone have any recommendations as to an English speaking dentist in the Portimao (or thereabouts) area? Also, how do dentistry skills and costs compare to UK skills and costs?

Many thanks in advance,

Nick.


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

In my experience dentistry in portimao is at least as good as in the UK. Cost is dramatically less! Lucio Faria is a bilingual practice.


----------

